
Make It Happen: How to find a Programmer - rayvega
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Make-It-Happen-How-to-find-a-Programmer.aspx
======
kls
This is a very pragmatic look from the other side it touches on a lot of fact
that I think non-technical people just out right miss. Many times the business
personell value the leads and skills that they posses once a product exist
while the developer values the fact that they are for all intents and purpose
the product. Given the lack of knowledge about the subject of technical
matters, I believe that many people see a programer as a programer much the
same way that one would look at a CPA or an electrician. Just pick one, and
get on with it is a prevailing attitude. With that can come a feeling of you
should be lucky I am including you in on my idea, and that is where things
deteriorate quickly. The non-technical person believes that they are
bargaining from a position of power and the technical person (the kind that
can get it done) knows just how scare they are. Generally the non-technical
person only finds this out after the fact. Anyway the non-technical person
walks away from the experience thinking that all technical personell are
difficult and have unreasonable expectation, when in fact it is they who are
putting up unreasonable demands if one where to break down the value
proposition. Anyway, good article that may help shed some light on the subject
to those who believe they are banging their head on the wall trying to find a
technical co-founder.

